# Magnetic Block Heater?



## Bill601 (Apr 22, 2015)

I had the idea that a magnetic block heater might be a good thing to have for when it's down in the teens or colder, just to pre-heat my SCUT's little diesel engine for a couple hours before starting it.

Some of the reviews I've read say they've used them for years and they work great. Other reviewers say theirs melted (they post pictures) and they're lucky it didn't start a fire. The manufacturer warns that the heater can reach temperatures of 300-400ºF and shouldn't be attached to painted surfaces as it can blister paint.

Has anyone had any experience with a magnetic block heater on a small diesel engine? What brand and what wattage did you use? How well did it work? Am I better off just pointing an incandescent light bulb at it or under it?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

They are inexpensive, work great and are portable. A couple cautions: Attach them nowhere near fuel lines or tank, and only use them with a GFCI outlet to avoid fire in the event of an internal short.


----------



## Bill601 (Apr 22, 2015)

RC Wells said:


> They are inexpensive, work great and are portable. A couple cautions: Attach them nowhere near fuel lines or tank, and only use them with a GFCI outlet to avoid fire in the event of an internal short.


Thanks for the info. Although I think I'm still a little wary about leaving one plugged in out in my pole barn.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

+1 on the GFI outlet. I think that will put your worries at ease leaving it plugged in.


----------

